# New Holland TC35 Won't Start



## Fordholland (Mar 11, 2020)

I have a 2000 TC35 tractor that won't start. Only the dash lights illuminate when I turn on the ignition switch. (starter/solenoid is quiet).

Here's what I've done so far:
-had the battery load tested at an auto shop. Battery bought in Dec '19
-had the starter solenoid tested at the local New Holland tractor dealer
-cleaned the battery terminals and cables. Also checked for a voltage drop on the + cable.
-checked the seat, transmission, emergency brake & PTO safety switches. I used a wire to jump across the pins on each switch connector.
-ohm checked all the fuses

I'm running out of ideas and hope that you might know of something I missed. Thx in advance.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Fordholland. 
You should also clean and tighten the ground cable connection at the block or frame. Then you will at least have all those possibilities covered. Also make sure that the tractor is in neutral, PTO off etc. I had an issue with my seat safety switch that gave me grief as the switch had pushed slightly out of it's mount and would not activate when I sat in the seat. I had a switch that was worn too short to work and needed to be built up to it's original height.
Grasping at straws here, but inexpensive to run through and check.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Checking safety switches and related wiring is part of the package, yes, but switches don't do anything unless there's power to them. Have you tested the circuits anywhere to establish 12 volts present when the key switch is in start position? Depending on whether you have a TC35, TC35A, TC35D, or TC35DA, the wiring and related circuits are probably slightly different, but for the most part the relays are located under the left side panel below the dash cowling. 

https://partstore.agriculture.newho...1c0a17ac&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr63477ar344794


----------



## Wetdog (10 mo ago)

Fordholland said:


> I have a 2000 TC35 tractor that won't start. Only the dash lights illuminate when I turn on the ignition switch. (starter/solenoid is quiet).
> 
> Here's what I've done so far:
> -had the battery load tested at an auto shop. Battery bought in Dec '19
> ...


Only just joined this forum and saw this post so hopefully you have resolved your problem but just to add a suggestion for any one else that has or gets this problem here is how I fixed it. I had the same problem: solenoid would click and start sporadically, sometimes no lights completely dead. 12.7 v at new battery but lower (sometimes as low as 7v) at fuse block. Somewhere I was losing voltage. Did all the usual check on safety switches, replaced starter, checked all connections I could reach. Still same problem, where could the voltage be going to? So next step was to check the relay switches, lovingly placed by New Holland where you have to remove the left side panel to get to. The relay panel and wiring area was completely buried under 20 years+ of dirt and oily grime (I bought the Tractor new in 1996), I had to carefully chisel off layers of caked and hardened dirt to get to the electronics before I could even remove a relay to test. But as I was cleaning the area up I noticed an immediate increase in the voltage at the fuse block, so although frowned upon by professionals I disconnected the battery and took the pressure washer on its lowest setting and cleaned the entire area and all the nooks and crannies I could not reach with my cleaning tools. I then took the air hose and blasted remaining water away and dried the area. Tractor started immediately. Its been over a year now and have not had a problem since. So my theory is that all the oily grime that had accumulated around the relays and pin connections was "shorting" out to ground. So my suggestion is before you go spending money on new starters take the left lower side panel off and clean up the entire wiring harnesses and relay switch panel area and see if that fixes your problem.


----------



## Louise (3 mo ago)

Fordholland said:


> I have a 2000 TC35 tractor that won't start. Only the dash lights illuminate when I turn on the ignition switch. (starter/solenoid is quiet).
> 
> Here's what I've done so far:
> -had the battery load tested at an auto shop. Battery bought in Dec '19
> ...


hELLO, did you find your problem ??? I have the same problem and I don't find it ...


----------

